# Keiler Modellpalette geschrumpft?



## sap (4. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen,
im Geldbeutel herrscht zwar dauerhaft Ebbe, aber ich schlage mich seit Wochen mit Plänen rum, was ich mir als nächstes Bike zulegen will (reines Parkbike, als Ergänzung zu einem dann als reine Trailmaschine umgebauten Helius FR)...wird wohl erst irgendwann nächstes Jahr etwas, aber falls ich einen schicken Rahmen (Keiler, Pudel DH, Ion ST, Knolly Podium  - Preis/Leistung spricht zur Zeit für den Pudel DH) vorher finden sollte, könnte es sein, dass ich den schon vorab schiesse, wer weiß.

Hier nun die Frage: Ich finde der auf der Alutech Site nur noch den Keiler DH. Was ist mit DH WC und XA?
Vermutlich ist der Keiler eh zu teuer, aber nur mal so aus Interesse, ob jemand weiß, warum die Modelle zumindest aktuell nicht mehr gelistet sind.


----------



## Piefke (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe auf der aktuellen HP nur den Keiler DH WC.
Es fehlen (zur Zeit?):
Keiler DH
Keiler XA

aber auch:
Pudel FR (ohne WC)
Wildsau 2020
Wildsau Trail XA

Gibt´s diese Rahmen gar nicht mehr oder nur noch auf Nachfrage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (4. Oktober 2011)

du sollst doch hier nicht weitere Fragen stellen, sondern mir Antworten liefern...mensch 

Ob ich wohl einen Rahmen geschenkt bekomme, wenn ich mich dem JÜ *bow* als kostenlosen Webmaster anbiete?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Modellpalette wurde gründlich entschlackt, im Zweifel lässt sich der Jü aber sicher breit schlagen noch eine XA oder 2020 zu braten. Aber auch das wohl nur noch so lange bis die Frästeile alle sind.

Ein paar der Räder waren ja auch obsolet, grad den Keiler DH hat bestimmt kein Schwein mehr gekauft als des dann für paar Euro mehr das WC Modell gegeben hat. Die Preisdifferenz verschwindet dann beim Händler in der Rabattsumme  

Wildsau 2020 und XA besetzten voll die gleiche Schiene, beide waren auch sehr teuer. So ähnlich zieht sich das durch die Modellpalette, entschlacken tat Not und Jü hat es getan.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (5. Oktober 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wildsau 2020 und XA besetzten voll die gleiche Schiene, beide waren auch sehr teuer. So ähnlich zieht sich das durch die Modellpalette, entschlacken tat Not und Jü hat es getan.


Beide waren aber jünger als die Wildsau HR.
Wenn demnächst eine Fanes FR käme, könnte auch die in Rente gehen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Oktober 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Beide waren aber jünger als die Wildsau HR.
> Wenn demnächst eine Fanes FR käme, könnte auch die in Rente gehen.



Ich schätze mal das die auch in der Fertigung ungleich teurer waren. 
Grad die Frästeile waren arg heftig.

Hatte letztes WE erst nen Keiler XA in der Hand, da ist meine Enduro Sau Hallenhalma gegen, die EnduroSau und die Trail XA sind ja in Rente weil die Fanes einfach alles besser kann. Bin beide gefahren, stimmt leider. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sap (5. Oktober 2011)

Und wozu gibts dann noch die Hardride Sau? Günstigere Doppelbrückenvariante ggü. dem Keiler? Da wäre doch auch der Pudel für zu haben...kanns mir ja eh nich leisten, aber n Keiler wäre halt schon auch geil. Macht mich irgendwie an, das Bike. Wobei es für meine Zwecke vermutlich noch nichma das richtige is.
(Gibt einfach zu viele schniecke Bikes ;( )


----------



## Piefke (5. Oktober 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Und wozu gibts dann noch die Hardride Sau?


Als umwerfertaugliches FR-Bike.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Oktober 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Als umwerfertaugliches FR-Bike.



...mit unkaputtbar...
...Option auf 3Kettenblätter und...
...antriebs- und brems-neutral...

...im Lieferumfang.

MfG
Stean


----------



## sap (8. Oktober 2011)

hm, vielleicht peile ich doch die hardride fr sau an, um ein park/dh bike aufzubaun? der preis is halt immernoch knaller. und ich habe immernoch "angst" vor dem thema eingelenker, was performance usw angeht, weil ich nich weiß, ob ich das verhalten mag oder nicht.
wie sieht das denn mit der dämpfereinbaulänge aus? neuere designs gehen da ja schon eher auf längere dämpfer...liegt das an bessere performance von luftdämpfern bei längerer EBL und/oder übersetzungsverhältnis?


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Oktober 2011)

Also zu dem Thema Hardride möchte ich auch noch etwas schreiben
Ich könnte mir nie vorstellen sie zu verkaufen, denn dieses Bike ist der Hammer Sie macht ihrem Namenn alle Ehre und hat bei mir über 6 Jahre ordentlich was wegstecken müssen und ist jetzt verdient in die Altersteilzeit gegangen und wird nur noch zum verwöhnen aus dem Keller geholt um dafür genutzt zu werden, wofür sie erbaut wurde Dem Spaß in der Natur ohne Kompromisse, bevorzugt auf den Strecken bergab mit Liftunterstützung
Ein Arbeitskollege hat sich Anfang des Jahres auch für die Sau entschieden und ist auch ganz begeistert, obwohl die Sau schon ihre Zähne gezeigt hat Für mich ist die Sau ein absolut zeitloses Bike und für den Preis, den Jürgen dafür heute verlangt, ist sie für mich ein Geheimtipp
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (9. Oktober 2011)

Würdet ihr die Hardride-Sau als reines Parkbike aufgebaut (ohne Umwerfer, Doppelbrücke usw.) z.B. im Vergleich zu einem Pudel DH oder einem Ion ST als "Kompromiss" bezeichnen? Mir fehlt halt einfach der Vergleich...und Probefahren ist für mich immer relativ aufwendig, da ich nicht sooo mobil bin, was Fahrzeug usw betrifft (wobei sich das grad ändert  ).
Und wie viel von dem, was Lord Helmchen zum Vergleich Keiler XA - Enduro Sau sagt, trifft da ggf. auch auf die Hardride zu?
Wie DH-Speed lastig ist sie und wie sieht es mit Sprungfreundigkeit usw. aus? Bezüglich letzteres z.B. wurde der Pudel im Forum hier als 1a beschrieben. Bin kein DH-Racer, will nur Spaß im Park  Habe einfach kein Plan, ob die Vielseitigkeit enem auch heißt, dass sie wie oben beschrieben aufgebaut nicht so die Rakete ist.


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo sap!
Gerade die Vielseitigkeit ist die Stärke der Wildsau Du wirst kaum einen anderen Rahmen finden, der unzählige Geometrieveränderungen vorweisen kann, wie die Sau Das einzige Problem bleibt für manche das Gewicht aber sonst ist sie der Hammer und in der heutigen Zeit mit dem Angebot an ausgereiften Komponenten hast du eh die Qual der Wahl. Aber das Komplett-Angebot der Hardride von Jürgen mit der Lyrik ist schon unschlagbar und als Bikeparkbike eine Wucht Deswegen habe ich meine auch nicht verkauft!
Gruß Jens!


----------



## sap (9. Oktober 2011)

Gewicht ist willkommen, da ich selbst ein schwerer Junge bin 
Mit Lyrik will ich sie nicht, habe mit dem Helius FR schon ein super Trailbike. Ich suche für nächstes Jahr höchstens noch ein reines Parkbike mit Doppelbrücke


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Oktober 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Würdet ihr die Hardride-Sau als reines Parkbike aufgebaut (ohne Umwerfer, Doppelbrücke usw.) z.B. im Vergleich zu einem Pudel DH oder einem Ion ST als "Kompromiss" bezeichnen? Mir fehlt halt einfach der Vergleich...und Probefahren ist für mich immer relativ aufwendig, da ich nicht sooo mobil bin, was Fahrzeug usw betrifft (wobei sich das grad ändert  ).
> Und wie viel von dem, was Lord Helmchen zum Vergleich Keiler XA - Enduro Sau sagt, trifft da ggf. auch auf die Hardride zu?
> Wie DH-Speed lastig ist sie und wie sieht es mit Sprungfreundigkeit usw. aus? Bezüglich letzteres z.B. wurde der Pudel im Forum hier als 1a beschrieben. Bin kein DH-Racer, will nur Spaß im Park  Habe einfach kein Plan, ob die Vielseitigkeit enem auch heißt, dass sie wie oben beschrieben aufgebaut nicht so die Rakete ist.



Die Hardride ist gerade von der Geometrie her eine Granate und nicht tot zu kriegen, darum ist sie auch noch in der Modellpalette. Jürgen bietet sie auch zu einem extrem günstigen Kurs an (da stand mal 1799 auf dem Preisschild...), da kannst du gar nicht mehr nein sagen eigenlich.

Wie WilliWildsau schon geschrieben hat, totaler Geheimtipp.

Unbedingt mit Steckachse und 200mm Option nehmen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Oktober 2011)

Also der Lord hat jetzt alles wichtige noch geschrieben und mit der Doppelbrücke(Boxxer Team) fahr ich sie auch, ist meiner Meinung nach heute einfach nicht mehr nötig bei den genialen Einfachbrücken Und wenn ich nicht so zufrieden mit meiner Suntour wäre, hätte ich beim Lord ja auch schon das Tuning geordert, aber bis jetzt such ich noch etwas was mich stört Also ich kann dir die Sau nur ans Herz legen und ich kenne einige, die sich nicht mehr von ihr trennen möchten
Gruß Jens!


----------



## sap (9. Oktober 2011)

OK, dann habe ich einen neuen Favoriten 
Hardride mit 200mm, 1,5" Steuerrohr und Stecksachse. L oder XL. Für Park könnte ggf. L reichen, fahre ich normalerweise und da Alutech ja kleiner ausfällt, wäre es ggf. passend. Mal sehen, was an Geld nach dem Urlaub noch übrig ist...und wie viel ich in meine Hackfresse (Zähne kaputt..) investieren muss :/

@WilliWildsau:
DIR lege ich auch etwas ans Herz: Mach das Tuning trotzdem 
Habe die Gabel mit 160mm und 180mm gefahren, aktuell in der 180mm Variante. Das Ding ist eine Bombe, nicht zu vergleichen mit der ungetunten Kartusche. Die klassischen Kritikpunkte sind/waren immer: Bei mehreren Stufen absacken und nicht mehr aus dem Federweg rauskommen, Wegtauchen in Kurven (es sei denn, man fährt sie so hart, dass die mangelhafte Dämpfung durch eine knüppelharte Feder "ausgeglichen" wird...ist aber nicht mit einer richtigen Dämpfung zu vergleichen)

@LordHelmchen: 
Was ist mit deiner Begeisterung für die Hardride 2020, modernisierte Geometrie, geringeres Umlenkverhältnis usw.?
Finde die Schwinge bei der Hardride 2020 optisch ansprechender..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (9. Oktober 2011)

sap schrieb:


> OK, dann habe ich einen neuen Favoriten
> Hardride mit 200mm, 1,5" Steuerrohr und Stecksachse. L oder XL.


Die 150  für 1.5 würde ich mir sparen, DC-Gabel haben eh 1 1/8".


----------



## sap (9. Oktober 2011)

hm, da siehste mal wie grünäugig ich bin 
wegen den verstellbaren brücken wohl wäre tapered auch unsinnig, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können 
hat denn jemand ein fahrvergleich zu z.b. einem ion st, einem pudel dh oder gar einem knolly?


----------



## Eimer+ (9. Oktober 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die 150  für 1.5 würde ich mir sparen, DC-Gabel haben eh 1 1/8".



 Muss ich dir sehr deutlich widersprechen!
  Die 1,5 bieten dir vielfach mehr Möglichkeiten was den Steuersatz und die Gabelmontage angeht. Hast einfach alle Optionen. Super flache Reduziersteuersätze a la Reset Wan, Winkelsteuersatz und so weiter. Bei DC Gabeln sind bei sehr kurzem Steuerrohrbereich zudem die Einstellmöglichkeiten mit der Klemmhöhe der Brücken viel größer. 1,5 ist außerdem einfach stabiler und weniger empfindlich gegen OvalisierenStichwort 25mm Einpresstiefe.
  [FONT="]Die 150 sind meiner Meinung nach Pflicht[/FONT]


----------



## Piefke (9. Oktober 2011)

Eimer+ schrieb:


> 1,5 ist außerdem einfach stabiler und weniger empfindlich gegen OvalisierenStichwort 25mm Einpresstiefe.


Mein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr mit Alutech-Steuersatz sieht auch nach fast 7 Jahren aus wie neu. Und die höhere Steifigkeit ist auch eher ein Märchen der Bikebravos als in der Praxis wirklich spürbar.
Die 150  kann man anderswo sinnvoller investieren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Oktober 2011)

Auch ich bin für die Coladose. 1.5 gibt dir alle Möglichkeiten und du kannst auch Singlecrown-Gabeln (auch tapered Gabeln) mit superflachem Steuersatz fahren.

Ich selber fahr meine Boxxer mit 203mm so flacher als ne Totem mit normalem Steuersatz. Da merkst du was bei rumkommen kann.

@SAP 
Die 2020 faszinierte mich bis zu letzt. Jetzt ists aber doch ein XA geworden. Müsste auch bald hier eintrudeln. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sap (9. Oktober 2011)

Keiler XA? Der ist schon auch sehr geil, aber halt deutlich teurer.


----------



## Eimer+ (10. Oktober 2011)

@ Piefke
  Mein Hauptargument ist auch nicht die Steifigkeit, sondern die vielfachen Optionen, die du mit 1,5 gewinnst, wie der Lord das auch schon sagte.

Die höhere Steifigkeit ist bestimmt nicht spürbar, da hast du recht  trotzdem muss der Steuerrohrbereich zwangsläufig stabiler sein mit nem größeren Steuerrohr. Dein Alutech-Steuersatz hat stattliche 25,4mm Einpresstiefe. Dass da nix ovalisiert, ist klar. Nur gibt es leider nur noch wenige Steuersätze mit so viel Einpresstiefe. Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Bei 1 1/8 bist du auf wenige Steuersätze festgelegt, die auch noch sehr hoch bauen, wenn sie stabil sein sollen. Von der Garantie her solltest du von der Einpresstiefe nicht sonderlich abweichen. Bei einem 1,5 Steuerrohr kann man mit ruhigem Gewissen auch ein etwas flacheres System wählen.


@SAP
  Der Keiler XA ist aber auch deutlich aufwändiger gefertigt. Wenn man da mal näher hinschaut, ist der hohe Preis schon gerechtfertigt. Zudem ist der Keiler XA deutlich DH-lastigermit allen Optionen ihn auch Richtung FR, FR-Touren und uphill-freundlicher aufzubauen. Der Preis für die Wildsau ist im Verhältnis allerdings granatenmäßig...


----------



## Piefke (10. Oktober 2011)

Ein Argument gegen 1.5 hab ich noch vergessen: Es sient an der Wildsau (meiner Meinung nach) einfach nur hässlich aus. Coladose trifft das schon ganz gut.

Sicher hat 1.5 auch Vorteile, aber ob die 150  Wert sind?
Ich habe bei einer 66 und hoch bauendem Alutech-Steuersatz ohne Spacer und mit flachem Lenker eine Front, die für mich nicht zu hoch ist. aber das ist halt auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## sap (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ich würde in jedem Fall erstmal eine DC verbauen, mit der Optik und der Größe muss ich eh erstmal schauen. Ich finde die neuen Keiler eigentlich schöner, spez. die Dämpferaufnahme und die Wippe.
Und der Vergleich beim Einsatzgebiet ist für mich immernoch unklar. Ich will mit einem Parkbike vor allem Airtime genießen können, ohne Slopestyle zu fahren (oder es zu können  ) und eben keine Kompromisse auf den DH-Strecken machen müssen - ohne dabei ein DH-Racer zu sein und nur Highspeed zu fahren.
Aber das können wohl beide, so wie ich das verstehe. Dann hätte die Hardride preislich einfach einen unschlagbaren Vorteil..


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Oktober 2011)

sap schrieb:


> *Dann hätte die Hardride preislich einfach einen unschlagbaren Vorteil.*



Definitiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (10. Oktober 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ein Argument gegen 1.5 hab ich noch vergessen: Es sient an der Wildsau (meiner Meinung nach) einfach nur hässlich aus. Coladose trifft das schon ganz gut.



Kann ich gar nicht finden... ich hab meine Wildsau damals mit 1.5" Steuerrohr und 150mm-Hinterbau geordert und finde das optisch schon stimmig, weil das Oberrohr ja auch sehr wuchtig ist.



Akuell sind eine Boxxer und diverse andere Teile verbaut als auf dem Foto.

Bei Nicolai finde ich es auch selten optisch gelungen...


----------



## sap (10. Oktober 2011)

Hast n Foto von vorne? So finde ich es optisch schon absolut ok, keine unpassende Coladose vorne.
Welche Größe is n das (und wie groß bist du)?


----------



## flyingscot (10. Oktober 2011)

Von vorne habe ich grad kein Bild. In diesem hier sieht man den Übergang von Oberrohr zum Steuerrohr aber ganz gut:




Das ist eine 2008er Wildsau Größe M, ich bin 180cm lang. Die Sau war ursprünglich als Freerider mit Tour-Option aufgebaut, jetzt habe ich sie aber zum reinen DH-Bikepark-Schredder umgebaut.


----------



## Eimer+ (10. Oktober 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Hast n Foto von vorne? So finde ich es optisch schon absolut ok, keine unpassende Coladose vorne.
> Welche Größe is n das (und wie groß bist du)?



Das ist aber doch die 'Coladose', oder hab ich n Knick in der Optik?
Ich behaupte mal, das Wildsau- und Keiler XA-Oberrohr ist dasselbe...ich weiß nicht was daran unförmig sein soll:





Aber ich zitiere mal Piefke frei und sag: "Jedem sein Ding." Ich bau jetzt auf K9 Cups um und freu mich ziemlich über die niedrige Bauhöhe inclusive Steuersatz! 

Warum denn nicht einfach den Pudel, wenns ein reines Parkbike werden soll?


----------



## sap (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das ist eine Coladose oben. Aber ich finde sie eben nicht unpassend 

Pudel war eigentlich auch der Favorit, aber ich habe noch ein wenig Respekt vor dem Thema Eingelenker, da ich nicht abschätzen kann, ob ich es a) merke und b) ob es mich stören würde. Da ich nicht soooo viel Kohle habe und auch nicht weiß, wie sich mein fahrerisches Können so entwickelt, gefällt mir auch die Variabilität der Hardride. Das Helius FR ist schon sehr nah am Alleskönner dran, aber ich würde einfach mal gerne ein weiteres Bike testen. Fahren kann man (d.h. nich ich  ) mit dem Helius FR wohl auch alles, vor allem mit 180mm vorne.

Die Hardride wurde nun interessant, da sie einfach günstiger ist - sowohl günstiger als der Pudel und als der Keiler sowieso. Der Keiler war einfach als Ich-falle-wider-Erwarten-in-einen-Geldtopf-Variante gedacht und daher habe ich nachgefragt


----------



## Eimer+ (10. Oktober 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine Coladose oben. Aber ich finde sie eben nicht unpassend ...





Ok, das Kohle-thema kenne ich ganz gut, seit dem ich wieder studiere...
Ich kann dir in Sachen Eingelenker wenig helfen, aber sieh es mal so: Mit der Wildsau bekommst du ein jahrelang bewährtes und sehr variables Teil mit einer top Verarbeitung und einem Service bei Alutech, von dem du bei fast allen anderen Bike-Herstellern dieser Welt nur träumen kannst.


----------



## sap (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ein Alutech wird es bei mir aller Wahrscheinlichkeit schon. Ich sehe das ehrlicherweise so: Biken ist für mich ein "unnötiger" Zeitvertreib. Also ich liebe Biken, aber es ist irgendwo ein Luxus. Und wenn ich mir schon Luxus gönne, bevorzuge ich lokale Produktion, nicht die typische Wertschöpfungskette der internationalen Industrie. Muss man nicht teilen, ist einfach meine eigene Einstellung.
Alternativen sind wie gesagt Nicolai Ion oder Knolly Podium. Aber die sind preislich im Vergleich zum Pudel oder der Hardride exorbitant...daher hat Alutech die mit Abstand besten Karten, nur ob Pudel DH, Hardride oder zufälligerweise doch n Keiler, dat weiß ich noch nich.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo sap!
Ich schreibe jetzt zum Abschluß noch ein paar Dinge, die dir vielleicht bei deiner Entscheidung helfen könnten In unserer Truppe wird die Marke Nicolai seit Kalles Anfängen gefahren und glaube mir wir haben eigentlich alles mitgemacht und kennen jedes Modell Mein Problem war damals, wo ich mir 2003 ein neues Bike zulegen wollte, dass in meinem Freundeskreis über 10 Nicolais waren und alle jenseits der 3500 und wenn ich schon soviel Geld ausgebe muss, dann musste es nicht noch ein Nicolai sein Also hatte ich damals geschaut, welche deutsche Marke für mich in Betracht kam und eigentlich stach mir damals Alutech ins Auge. Es gab nicht viel über Jürgen, da es seine Anfänge waren, aber der Name und der Rahmen hatten mich sofort überzeugt Also habe ich mir am Anfang eine Wildsau Enduro aufgebaut, habe dann aber schnell zur Hardride gewechselt und habe es nie bereut Wenn ich nicht in einer so bekloppten Truppe unterwegs wäre, hätte ich ganz sicher ein Nicolai(eigentlich habe ich ja auch eins) aber ich bin froh, dass ich damals mich für die Sau entschieden habe und gerade heute, wo Jürgen wirklich sich einen Namen gemacht hat, umso mehr Wenn du mit deinem Helius zufrieden bist, wirst du es mit der Sau auch sein und der Preis ist unschlagbar. Besonders dieses Bike ist 100% ausgereift und hat genügend Erfahrung gesammelt. Ich glaube meine Sau wird auch noch in 10 Jahren mir Freude im Park bereiten Zum Thema Pudel noch ein Satz: Wenn ich für das Geld einen 4-Gelenker bekomme, dann möchte ich nicht einen Eingelenker fahren
Gruß Jens!
(Mehr schreibe ich aber nicht mehr dazu)


----------



## Piefke (10. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch masl ein Wildsau-Steuerrohr ohne Coladose:





Für* mich *viel stimmiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (11. Oktober 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine Coladose oben. Aber ich finde sie eben nicht unpassend
> 
> Pudel war eigentlich auch der Favorit, aber ich habe noch ein wenig Respekt vor dem Thema Eingelenker, da ich nicht abschätzen kann, ob ich es a) merke und b) ob es mich stören würde. Da ich nicht soooo viel Kohle habe und auch nicht weiß, wie sich mein fahrerisches Können so entwickelt, gefällt mir auch die Variabilität der Hardride. Das Helius FR ist schon sehr nah am Alleskönner dran, aber ich würde einfach mal gerne ein weiteres Bike testen. Fahren kann man (d.h. nich ich  ) mit dem Helius FR wohl auch alles, vor allem mit 180mm vorne.
> 
> Die Hardride wurde nun interessant, da sie einfach günstiger ist - sowohl günstiger als der Pudel und als der Keiler sowieso. Der Keiler war einfach als Ich-falle-wider-Erwarten-in-einen-Geldtopf-Variante gedacht und daher habe ich nachgefragt


Ich hab den Pudel seit fast nem Jahr und ich bin von dem begeistert.
Vom Hinterbau ists bisher das beste Rad was ich gefahren bin und man bekommt das Teil einfach nicht kaputt


----------



## sap (11. Oktober 2011)

Muss wohl einfach probesitzen und meinen Hintern entscheiden lassen, obs eine Hardride oder ein Pudel wird. Vorerst hat die Hardride die Nase vorn


----------



## MO_Thor (11. Oktober 2011)

sap, mein Kleiner....
Ich bin jahrelang n Eingelenker gefahren (Proceed FST) und sage zu dem Thema nur: 
Wenn der Dämpfer zur Anlenkung passt, gibt es keine Probleme oder Einschränkungen. Beim FST war es so, dass der Hinterbau degressiv war - ich brauchte also nur einen entsprechend progressiven Dämpfer, um den Hinterbau zu perfektionieren. Zum Glück gibts immer irgendwen, der das Dämpferproben schon durch hat und mit Erfahrungswerten glänzen kann. In Bezug auf den Pudel kann man dir hier wohl alles sagen, was du wissen willst.
Das wird schon werden.

PS.: wann issn endlich die AM-Fanes fertig? Ich hab n Hardtail zu ersetzen..


----------



## sap (11. Oktober 2011)

pf, leider bin ich nie auf deinem Proceed gesessen. Aber wie gesagt, die Auswahl ist momentan zumindest mal eingeschränkt, Pudel oder Hardride. Mal sehen, wie es zum Jahreswechsel in der Kasse aussieht, dann sehen wir weiter. Bin jetzt ja wieder an der Uni, da rollt der Rubel leider relativ spärlich


----------



## robertg202 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag nur: Winkelsteuersatz und niedrigere Front.
Im Park eine echtes Argument!


----------



## S.Jay (23. Oktober 2011)

@sap und williwildsau. Das mit der lokalen Produktion war für mich damals auch ein Argument für Alutech, doch so wie ich das sehe, wird es wohl bald vorbei sein.
Klar muss Jü mit der Zeit gehen, aber spätestens wenn alle Fanese eingeführt sind, wird nur noch in Taiwan geschweißt. 
Wie gesagt meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (24. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, das befürchte ich auch, auch bei mir war "Handmade in Germany" ein großes Kaufargument. 
Hoffe halt, dass zumindest Wildsau, Keiler und Pudel trotzdem in der Modellpalette erhalten bleiben, denn um die wäre es wirklich schade.
Wenn die auch noch eingestampft werden und nix neues nachkommt, bleibt einem ja nix anderes mehr übrig als zu Nicolai zu wechseln. Viele Alternativen gibts da nicht...
Vor allem um die Wildsau wäre es schon sehr schade, weil die ja schon gewissermaßen ein Klassiker ist.


----------



## sap (25. Oktober 2011)

Hm, wenn die Fanes aus Taiwan kommt, kann ich damit schon leben. Wenn Jü alles auslagert, würde die Begeisterung aber definitiv sinken...


----------



## tadea nuts (25. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, wird das Fanes in Taiwan vorgefertigt - was immer das auch heißen mag. Trotzdem ist es für mich ein feines Alutech und ich glaube nicht das JÜ alles auslagern wird. Ist halt immer noch ein kleiner Betrieb, und ich glaube bei der Nachfrage wird Jü das kaum schaffen.

Ich fahre Pudel DH und Wildsau Team, und vergleichbar sind sie natürlich nicht. Der Pudel fährt sich sehr gut für einen Eingelenker, aber kann meiner Meinung nach bei der one Bike for all Wertung nicht mit der Hardride mithalten. Zudem spricht für die Hardride der Preis und das Du schon an ein Helius gewöhnt bist. Also, kauf Dir eine Hardride!


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Oktober 2011)

Fanes wird in TW nur vorgeschweißt, alles danach (Richten des Rahmens Lagersitze und Lagerung) findet dann hier statt. Grob gesprochen, würde ihm jedes Gericht recht geben wenn er dann immer noch behauptet "Made in Germany", tut er aber nicht. Die Modelle, die nun nicht so oft verkauft werden, muß er selbst schweißen. Denn wenn er z.B. pro Jahr 10 Keiler WC in Taiwan machen ließe, wäre das sogar teurer als MiG! TW ist nicht günstig ohne die großen Stückzahlen. 
Im großen und ganzen gehts ihm halt darum größere Stückzahlen zu generieren, ohne gleich ne große Fabrik zu bauen und es gehört wohl auch nicht zu seinem Lebensinhalt bis ins hohe Alter Rahmen selbst zu schweißen. Wer mitbekommen hat wie sehr ihn die Produktion der 50 Limited Edition geschlaucht hat, wirds verstehen.


----------



## S.Jay (26. Oktober 2011)

Kalle hat auch mal klein angefangen und dann immer mehr Schweißer eingestellt. Geht also alles. Auch im Alter.


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Oktober 2011)

Leute anstellen ist das eine, auch noch einen Standort zu haben oder zu bauen um ein neues Lineup unterzubringen das andere. So simpel ist das nicht, erst recht wenn man auch noch gute Rahmen zu einem annehmbaren Preis verkaufen möchte und selbst das komplette Risiko zu tragen hat.


----------



## sap (28. Oktober 2011)

Kalle ist mit Nicolai ja auch deutlich breiter aufgestellt, nicht nur Bikes eben.
Aber passt schon, die Hardride bleibt im Auge, mal sehen, was der Geldbeutel im Frühjahr spricht..


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. November 2011)

Ich weiß es ist minimal off topic aber einer der allerletzten Keiler XA ist bei mir eingeflogen. 





Mal schauen wann ich zum Aufbau kommen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sap (1. November 2011)

hmhmhm, gefällt! 
Die Dämpferaufnahme ist einfach nice...


----------



## Piefke (1. November 2011)

@ LH: Ein Luftdämpfer im Keiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. November 2011)

Klaro, warum nicht? 240er Einbaulänge hält den Betriebsdruck in Grenzen und der ISX-6 Evolver schwimmt schon lang in dem Revier in dem der Vivid Air erst seit nem Jahr rumdümpelt. Wie gut es funktioniert wird sich zeigen, aber funktionieren tut es auf jeden Fall.

Wenns nicht mein Fall ist fliegt er halt raus und ein Vivid Coil nimmt seinen Platz ein.

Der XA ist die Freeride-Variante des Keilers, die soll auch bergauf gehen. Daher wird der Aufbau tw. auch sehr leichte Teile beinhalten.

An anderen Stellen wird der übliche Helmchen-Stabilbau Einzug halten 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (2. November 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> Der XA ist die Freeride-Variante des Keilers, die soll auch bergauf gehen. Daher wird der Aufbau tw. auch sehr leichte Teile beinhalten.
> 
> ...




und das von Dir  .......nicht das Du Anfängst zu schwächeln und demnächst noch einen Grubberantrieb verbaust


----------



## Spirit_Moon (2. November 2011)

Warum kein Fanes bzw. was macht das Keiler XA so besonders ?


----------



## Eimer+ (2. November 2011)

Die beiden sind kaum miteinander vergleichbar.
Fanes ist immer noch ein Enduro, auch wenn einige Leute es für harte Gangart her nehmen wollen. Der Keiler XA ist ein adaptierter Downhiller mit max. 220mm am Heck. Jü hat sich nicht sonderlich viel Mühe gegeben die Gene zu verbergen.  Der Hinterbau würde eine 170mm Lyrik an der Front einfach völlig überfordern


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. November 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Warum kein Fanes bzw. was macht das Keiler XA so besonders ?



Richtig, der Keiler XA ist nix anderes als ein klassisches BigBike. Ein Keiler mit einem steileren Sitzwinkel. Der Fanes macht der bergauf sicher keine Konkurrenz. Bergab wird sich Jürgens Wunderenduro denke ich geschlagen geben müssen.  150mm Hinterbau mit 220mm Hub, da geht was.

Das der Keiler über den Berg kommt hat Jürgen 2007 bewiesen als er mit dem Prototyp einen Alpencross gemacht hat. Daher auch der Name, XA wie X-Alpin. Ein bergauftauglicher Freerider. 

@ollo:
wenn sie mir schon die alte Sau wegklauen... ...die Wichser. Ich denke da an Straitline AMP, Tune Würger, Thomson Elite, usw. Wird zwar dauern bis es fertig ist aber dafür wirds umso geiler. 

Vielleicht nen Aufbauthread der im April endet? Ich überleg einen auf zu machen, findet vielleicht ja Leser. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. November 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Richtig, der Keiler XA ist nix anderes als ein klassisches BigBike. Ein Keiler mit einem steileren Sitzwinkel. 150mm Hinterbau mit 220mm Hub, da geht was.
> Der Name ist Programm
> 
> Das der Keiler über den Berg kommt hat Jürgen 2007 bewiesen als er mit dem Prototyp einen Alpencross gemacht hat. Daher auch der Name, XA wie X-Alpin. Ein bergauftauglicher Freerider.
> ...



Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielgerät


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. November 2011)

Dann wird wohl ein Aufbauthread draus werden...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (3. November 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ........Ich denke da an Straitline AMP, Tune Würger, Thomson Elite, usw.
> 
> Vielleicht nen Aufbauthread der im April endet? Ich überleg einen auf zu machen, findet vielleicht ja Leser.
> 
> ...




das mach mal und für das rote findet sich auch eine Lösung......bis auf Tune


----------



## Eimer+ (3. November 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Dann wird wohl ein Aufbauthread draus werden...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 
Fänd´ ich optimal. Mach ma....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (6. November 2011)

wegen den Bergauffähigkeiten des Keiler-XA, kann ich nur sagen.
Kannst auch mal scylla aus dem LV Forum fragen, die ist gestern mit uns ne Runde gedreht.


----------

